# Son of a BEACH!!!



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Took Enzo to the beach for his first time today. We didnt go in the water too much today since the water was freezing! But he swam like a pro for his first time. Unfortunately I wasnt able to get any pics of him in the water.

Enzo met a new friend today. Her name is Enno. She is a 7 month old Boxer...with a tail!!! I wasnt too sure what breed she was at first since I have never seen a Boxer with a tail. I thought she was a good looking girl, and her and Enzo played for about an hour and a half. It was love at first sight LOL

Enjoy!!

















































Kiss my butt!!!








And my favorite picture out of the set!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

looks more pittie to me..pix x or something, dont really see boxer  but you got some good shots! Love the brindling.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> looks more pittie to me..pix x or something, dont really see boxer  but you got some good shots! Love the brindling.


Thanks!! See thats what I thought when I saw her but the owner said she was a boxer. So idk


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Enno and Enzo! How cute! LOL!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm jealous I wana go to the beach!!! Those are great shots Nate, Enzo is just loving his day out there .......


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

looks like they had fun


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Enno and Enzo! How cute! LOL!


Hahaha


DueceAddicTed said:


> I'm jealous I wana go to the beach!!! Those are great shots Nate, Enzo is just loving his day out there .......


Come down to Tampa. I have 2 extra rooms!! Enzo had a blast tho. I didnt think he was going to like the water since he hates taking baths lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

yes, she looks pure boxer too me. they are born with tails and owners have the option to doc or keep natural. My grandparents had a few with natural tails and docs. and the naturals were confused with mixes because boxers are known to have the doc and crop.

=)

and LOL! Enzo is so dang cute!he looked like he had a blast!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

awww yay for puppy luv  n nice nut-less sack pic


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> yes, she looks pure boxer too me. they are born with tails and owners have the option to doc or keep natural. My grandparents had a few with natural tails and docs. and the naturals were confused with mixes because boxers are known to have the doc and crop.
> 
> =)
> 
> and LOL! Enzo is so dang cute!he looked like he had a blast!


Thanks! He had a good time. I just wish the water was warmer cause I was freezing my but off. Plus I really need to get his nails clipped. Everytime we went out in the water and he got close to me he would scratch the h*ll out of me trying to swim after me.

I personally think Boxers look better with tails after seeing her.


beccaboo said:


> awww yay for puppy luv  n nice nut-less sack pic


Bahahaha, I keep forgetting he is neutered


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Those are beautiful pics. The sand makes his color really stand out. I like the one where he looks like he's smiling.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

nice pics.I'm sure he loved the beach...Did your car get real sandy lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Those are beautiful pics. The sand makes his color really stand out. I like the one where he looks like he's smiling.


Thank you!


Czar said:


> nice pics.I'm sure he loved the beach...Did your car get real sandy lol


Thanks. It didnt get too sandy. There is a wash area for the pets to get most of the sand off of him.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I love Enzo! He is a turning into a really sexy man! Great pictures...I miss the beach


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics that boy's gettin big  He looks great


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Sydney said:


> I love Enzo! He is a turning into a really sexy man! Great pictures...I miss the beach


Thank you! The beach is over rated! Lol j/k

I love the beach. I try to go as much as I can. I mainly go to skimboard


kg420 said:


> Great pics that boy's gettin big  He looks great


Thanks. He still looks small to me 

I would like to keep him under 50lbs. But I wont know until he is fully grown


----------



## Ruffdawg1 (Apr 9, 2010)

WHich one is the Boxer?


----------

